# Are cockatiels monogamous?



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Are cockatiels monogamous? Meaning do they choose a mate for life?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I have read that most parrots are but from watching my flock I am not so sure.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think they are. Here is an article about breeding http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/breeding/breeding1.html
It does not seem to say that they are


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wouldn't think so. I know some sources would say so, but i have to think it depends on the individual birds.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't think so either just looking at mine, Ollie is the only male out of the 4 of them and he would try and get near whatever female would let him on any given day....lol


----------

